# Loss of another officer



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Horrible year for Police

Wisconsin Officer Killed, K9 Officer Wounded in Standoff
story from ABC's wisn.com
POSTED: 8:58 am CDT March 20, 2011
UPDATED: 6:35 pm CDT March 20, 2011

FOND DU LAC, Wisconsin -- A Wisconsin man opened fire on police during a six-hour standoff at a house, killing one officer and critically wounding another, authorities said.

Police in Fond du Lac were called to the house around 6:30 a.m. Sunday to investigate a sexual assault. Shortly after they arrived, the suspect started shooting at the officers, a news release said.

SWAT teams surrounded the house during the standoff. Hours later, the suspect, James Cruckson, 30, was found dead inside the house from an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound, police said. Authorities used armored vehicles and shields to evacuate residents from nearby homes during the standoff.

Deputy Chief Kevin Lemke said Cruckson had prior contacts with police, but he wouldn't give details. Court records show he pleaded no contest and was found guilty of misdemeanor battery in 2009.

Police would not provide any further details about the shootings and said they went to the house while "continuing their investigation into a sexual assault."

Fond du Lac police Officer Craig Birkholz, 28, was shot in the upper chest and killed, police Chief Tony Barthuly said. K-9 Officer Ryan Williams was shot twice in the chest and was taken to an area hospital, where he was in critical condition, Barthuly said. Williams' dog, Grendel, also was shot.

A third officer, Zach Schultz, was injured on a stairwell in the house.

Birkholz had been with the Fond du Lac Police Department for two years and had served in Iraq and Afghanistan with the Army. He is survived by his wife, his parents and a brother.

Williams underwent surgery at Theda Clark Medical Center in Neenah and is expected to recover, said Lemke. His dog also required surgery. The hospital planned an evening news conference to discuss Williams' condition.

Barthuly said Williams likely would have died had he not been wearing a protective vest.

Marty Neis, who lives nearby, said he thought the gunshots were exploding fireworks.

"I thought, 'Who would be setting off fireworks at this time of the morning?"' he told The Reporter of Fond du Lac. He went outside and heard dozens of shots, then realized it was gunfire, he said.

In a statement, Gov. Scott Walker said Birkholz "made the ultimate sacrifice laying down his life while serving his community. While we may not have the words to comfort his loved ones, we assure them that Officer Birkholz's state and community are eternally grateful for his heroic service."

The Associated Press contributed to this report.

Fond du Lac Police


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

R.I.P. brother . Praying for the family and friends and for speedy recovery of everyone involved .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My prayers are for friends and family. All give some, some give all. Rest in peace. 

DFrost


----------



## Dana Martin (Mar 5, 2011)

God speed my friend....


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Rest in peace officer Birkholz. Prayers for you, your family, friends and co-workers.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Rest in Peace my Brother... You stood for an honorable cause, and you will not be forgotten.


----------

